

Golang Resources - dhruvbhatia
https://github.com/mindreframer/golang-stuff/

======
BarkMore
The Go Wiki ([https://code.google.com/p/go-
wiki/w/list](https://code.google.com/p/go-wiki/w/list)) is also a good place
to find Go language resources and information.

GoDoc ([http://godoc.org/](http://godoc.org/)) is a great place to search for
Go packages and read the doc online.

------
radimm
Wanted to say if this can't be accommodate as part of [http://go-
lang.cat-v.org/](http://go-lang.cat-v.org/) and then noticed "This page is no
longer actively maintained".

Is there any actively maintained source for Go related stuff?

~~~
motter
There's go-wiki: [https://code.google.com/p/go-
wiki/w/list](https://code.google.com/p/go-wiki/w/list)

Another good resource for new Go programmers is Dave Cheney's list:
[http://dave.cheney.net/resources-for-new-go-
programmers](http://dave.cheney.net/resources-for-new-go-programmers)

And (shameless plug), the archive for the Go newsletter, e.g.:
[http://www.golangweekly.com/archive/go-newsletter-
issue-9/](http://www.golangweekly.com/archive/go-newsletter-issue-9/)

------
realrocker
Nice. This is my kippt bookmark list for Go:
[https://kippt.com/adnaan/go](https://kippt.com/adnaan/go).

------
injekt
Nice, but why are the listed repositories in a code block and not clickable?

